# Canon T90 camera - which lenses to acquire.



## pityacka (Jun 18, 2011)

I am fairly new to this site, and I have just bought a Canon T90 + 50mm f1.8 lens.  I am waiting delivery of another Canon lens, the 35-105mm FD, which I have seen described as one of the best Canon FD lenses produced.  Although I have used manual focus cameras in the past, then moved on to AF cameras, I always wanted a Canon T90, but could never afford one in the years when they were new and current.  The camera arrived this week and the handling of it is something special.  I was very surprised, even after using Nikons, Canon EOS, and Contaxes.  Hooked on the T90 ? Yes.

I am now seeking advice for which other FD lenses to look out for.  I gather that the prime lenses were very good, better than the Canon zoom lenses, but even they were not poor in their performance.  What about suggestions from you old Canon dinosaurs, to another dinosaur ?  All remarks, suggestions, and recommendations will be read fully and thoroughly.  AND, even recommendations for independent makes of lenses would be useful.  I gather that the Vivitar Series 1 lenses were also good.


Looking forward to hearing from anyone with suggestions, or even those who might suggest trying to avoid a particular lens, either Canon or independant make.

Thanks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 18, 2011)

Lenses depend on what you are shooting.

I quickly trading my FD 50mm f1.8 for the FD 50mm f1.4 ... great lens.
I tend to shoot macro or telephoto ... so I grabbed a cheap macro (Phoenix 90mm f2.8), a mid telephoto (FD 135mm f2.8) but I did spend the money on an FD 300mm f4.0 (as I could not afford the f2.8's). The FD 300mm is a great lens.
I did have an FD 28mm f2.8, but it wasn't all that great.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a T90 - I got it so that I could use the 24 mm f/1.4 which was an uncommonly fast 24 mm at the time. That's a lens to consider. It has fairly bad coma wide open, but I don't find that a big distraction.

Best,
Helen


----------



## pityacka (Jun 21, 2011)

Helen B said:


> I have a T90 - I got it so that I could use the 24 mm f/1.4 which was an uncommonly fast 24 mm at the time. That's a lens to consider. It has fairly bad coma wide open, but I don't find that a big distraction.
> 
> Best,
> Helen


Thanks to you both for your suggestions.  I have been looking along the lines of prime lenses only, although I just bought a 35-105mm FD which was recommended as a very good lens, and it was mint.  Possibly the 200mm and the 300mm will be on my list.  (Not L though as they are expensive.)  Likewise the 24mm f1.4 I should think that will cost a packet.  What about the 135mm FD, is that a good lens ?
Also any suggestions re the independent marques for the FD.  I know Vivitar Series 1 could be exceptional in some cases.  I have been hunting for the Vivitar S1 70-210 lens for a while, for another make of camera.  I know that the 3.5 is not an outstanding one.  I could only find reference to 70-210 f2.8/4 but was longing to find the 70-210 with the fixed f2.8.  I knew it had been manufactured, then 2 nights ago came across that model on ebay.  Going cheap - but when I looked at full details it had a slight fault on the lens blades which would need repair, and to quote the seller," it would then be worth about £300."


----------



## pityacka (Aug 5, 2011)

Bitten by the Canon FD bug, and have found the T90 a joy to use. Last lens to acquire was the 300mm f/5.6 and I was not disappointed with it or the results it produced on colour neg. film.  But as a result of the T90 I went and bought an A1.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 5, 2011)

You really should pick up the New F-1
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/canonf1n/index.htm

That was my favourite.


----------



## pityacka (Aug 19, 2011)

dxqcanada, just replied to you on my post re Yashica FR1, and its slight problem.  As regards Canon FD, I have managed to get the 35-105mm f/3.5 constant aperture, which I gather is superior to the 35-105 F/3.5/4.5 which I already had. Will be using it on the T90, or the A1 which I have. Moving back onto manual focusing, etc., certainly gets the brain working - rather than just relying on the auto cameras to do virtually everything for you.
Results so far with the Canon FDs, and the lenses have been very good.


----------

